
Australia's record-breaking winter beats average highs by 2C - bamboozled
https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2017/sep/19/australias-record-breaking-winter-beats-average-highs-by-2c-climate-council-says
======
pmyjavec
It really has been a frightenly strange winter here in Australia. I remember
the first two months of winter here on the east coast feeling like spring,
with almost no rain.

Pretty unnerving to be honest!

